# Building an HTPC, got some questions...



## BliND123 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am building an HTPC and was wondering a few things. Right now I have it connecting to my TV through S-Video from my video card, the TV I plan on using it on is a 54" Samsung PCN5425R. I was wondering what would be the best way to get a good picture from the computer? Is S-Video my only choice? Also, I was planning on buying a TV Tuner and wanted to know what would be best without reducing the quality of my channels? Incase it matters I have I guess the basic cable from Suddenlink.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

S-Video will output 480i to your TV. What other inputs does the TV have?


----------



## BliND123 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I don't have 5 posts yet so I don't think I can post links to pictures but I found this on Amazon:

Connections: 2 S-video in, 3 composite-video in, 3 1080i HD wideband inputs, 2 RF in/1 out, 3 analog L/R inputs, 1 set L/R line out


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi BliND,

In theory, the 1080i inputs would give the best picture, but if you are not getting true HD material from your cable system you might not see any difference between it and the S-video connection.

And interesting, at least to me, side-note is that when I searched on the TV model above in hopes of finding a photo and description of the sets inputs (no luck there) I went to a site that was supposed to have a manual for this set and it triggered my antivirus!!! This is the first time this happened since I started using Avast! AV, at least now I know it's working. It does make a fuss though, you would think we were going to DEFCON 1!


----------



## BliND123 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I think I just found something. I was googling how to connect the PC to TV and thought about those other inputs, I have NEVER used component inputs before, just the RCA (red, white, and yellow). And I was reading that component gives the full 1080i, is that right? So then I found that they made DVI to component cables. Would this work?

I found it really cheap on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5FT-DVI-TO-3-RC...in_0?hash=item29ff3302d0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the info I can find on your TV the native resolution is 720p. If you send it a 1080i signal the TV will down convert it to 720p.

Whether or not the TV will accept DVI to component will depend on if it was designed to. It should say in the manual what resolutions and refresh rates are accepted.

Make sure your computers video card will output the highest resolution and refresh rate the TV accepts. The resolution on the computer screen and what the video card can output can be 2 different things. Check the video card specs.


----------



## BliND123 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, here is another page I found on my TV: http://www.productshub.com/Samsung-PCN5425R/ , does that 720 lines mean its 720p? It actually has a little logo on the corner of the TV that says HDTV 1080i Monitor. And this is the video card I am using in it: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2427578&CatId=1560


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> does that 720 lines mean its 720p?


Apparently from a non digital source as in the component inputs. The manual states it will accept 480i, 480p, and 1080i through Component 1 and 480p and 1080i through Component 2 and then I guess it converts them to 720p. 

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200504/20050413103314765_BP68-00054A-02Eng_book.pdf

You'll have to research your video card to see if it will work with the requirements of the TV. For sure the video card connection will need to be DVD-I which is digital and analog, analog needed for the TV. DVI-D won't work as it's digital only.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> S-Video will output 480i to your TV. What other inputs does the TV have?


According to Amazon his TV is capable of 1080i via Composite. His best bet is to get an ATi Card With DVI-A/D and HDMI. Then buy a component video adapter for VGA/DVI (ATi used to sell them on their website) or get an HD Fury and convert the HDMI signal to analogue.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

BliND123 said:


> Hey, I think I just found something. I was googling how to connect the PC to TV and thought about those other inputs, I have NEVER used component inputs before, just the RCA (red, white, and yellow). And I was reading that component gives the full 1080i, is that right? So then I found that they made DVI to component cables. Would this work?
> 
> I found it really cheap on eBay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5FT-DVI-TO-3-RC...in_0?hash=item29ff3302d0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



They can work, but you must be very careful in using your video settings. Your video card drivers will need custom settings and forced interlacing. 

Lower quality cables WILL cause some instability in your picture. Blue Jeans cables and cables for less are two reliable yet low cost sources for those types of specialty cables. If all they have are VGA (HD15) to component cables then couple it with a standard dvi to HD15 adapter (it will work).


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> According to Amazon his TV is capable of 1080i via Composite


Just to clarify, you must mean Component. 1080i is not a necessity since the TV can't display that resolution, it down converts the signal to 720p. That fact changes the requirements for a video card you mentioned. There would be no need for forced interlacing.


----------

